# iPhone annoyances thread



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

list your annoyances. maybe some other people have solutions.

1) Can't change wallpaper back to black/default. Had to take a picture with my finger blocking the lens. Or set wallpaper to off in Summer Board

2) Fido: voicemail notification. This one is brutal. I have a strange feeling it was possibly because I kept the AT&T sim in while anySim ran. i dunno

3) Predictive text... sometimes a word comes up that you don't want. And the only way to ignore it is pressing the little puny x beside it. Or is there some other way?

4) No screenshot capability from iphone. I'm aware of the one solution but what if I wasnt at a comp.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Wasn't the default 'wallpaper' the picture with the earth? Talking non-modded ones here...

That autocomplete drove me nuts... it would constantly replace my words with BS. So, I installed 'kb' from the AppTapp installer app. Problem solved. 3rd party saves the day yet again.

My biggest gripe at this point is the delay I sometimes experience when I go back to the home screen and when I click on another icon, nothing happens... as if it's loading something and I have to wait until it's loaded before it'll respond.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

jackyk said:


> 3) Predictive text... sometimes a word comes up that you don't want. And the only way to ignore it is pressing the little puny x beside it. Or is there some other way?


You could let it auto-correct and then backspace and retype the word. Apparently it only auto-corrects each word the first time around.

As for annoyances:

1) No way to turn off EDGE on the phone.

2) No way to show the wallpaper on the Springboard without using Summerboard. IMO a simple feature that shouldn't require a 3rd-party app.

3) Auto-complete feature, as already mentioned. It's useful sometimes, but annoying when it replaces words you don't want it to replace. There should be a way to turn it off.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

jackyk said:


> 4) No screenshot capability from iphone. I'm aware of the one solution but what if I wasnt at a comp.


Dock has a built in screenshot function....it uses the Snap2Album so the screenshots appear in your camera album..works great.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I love the predictive auto-complete. I find that it's correct approx. 95% of the time, so I don't have to press that little area very much at all.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

actually yeah, the predictive text is pretty good. I just meant it's just an "annoyance" to have to tap the little x.. its so damn small. there should be some quicker way to decline it.

but it for sure does a good job most of the time. usually if you type a word wrong, just keep typing it and it ends up suggesting the correct spelling. when i first started, I backspaced a lot. you really do have to *trust* the keyboard as apple says. and I think it can learn words.

oh and another huge annoyance:

NO VIDEO RECORDING? havn't googled that one yet but wtf. every phone should record videos with a camera.

Also, can't save forms in Safari. Or save pics.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

jackyk said:


> NO VIDEO RECORDING?


Yeah, I was disappointed as well. Although not such a biggie for me cuz it does everything else I want it to.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

is there a way to send a txt to more than 1 person @ 1nce? That does come in handy. 

How about creating a group of contacts to send the same txt to.

I like how you can enter the a # in your address book in several ways w/ Nokias. Not quite the case w/ iPhone.

The button for the camera is the all time worst. Nearly impossible to comfortably take a pic of youself.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

jackyk said:


> actually yeah, the predictive text is pretty good. I just meant it's just an "annoyance" to have to tap the little x.. its so damn small. there should be some quicker way to decline it.


Actually, tapping _anywhere_ on the word will decline it -- you don't have to specifically aim for the X. To complete, you hit the spacebar (or another form of punctuation). To decline it, just tap the word itself (any part of it).



> but it for sure does a good job most of the time. usually if you type a word wrong, just keep typing it and it ends up suggesting the correct spelling. when i first started, I backspaced a lot. you really do have to *trust* the keyboard as apple says. and I think it can learn words.


It definitely learns words and stores them in its own dictionary, since given time it's started to autocomplete my name, for instance. It also works on the basis not of misspellings, per se, but of mis_typings_, since those are the more likely errors. In other words, it's based on hitting keys that may be in close proximity to each other.

The bottom line is that you have to use it pretty regularly for a while so it can "learn" your personal style. I found it very annoying at first as well, but after two months of typing on it, it's gotten to the point where the accuracy level has gotten _much_ higher. The only mistakes it makes now are generally confined to shorter words, where there could easily be numerous possibilities ("on" and "in" is a good example of this, for instance).

The virtual keyboard is one of those things that a traditional Blackberry-keyboard user will expect to absolutely hate, but it's really surprisingly good once you get the hang of it (and it gets the hang of you  ).

As for annoyances, however.... My biggest one is probably that most applications _don't_ do landscape. The keyboard is much more usable in landscape orientation, due to the larger keys, and the easier ability to hold the device, and it would be nice if the Mail application and Notes applications supported the landscape keyboard.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

man, i could have sworn i tried hitting the suggested word itself and then it just replaced my word.

thanks! makes it somewhat easier now


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

The original wallpaper was the Earth view.

Version 1.1.1 you can turn EDGE off. You can also wipe the settings however it will still tell you that you can't connect to an EDGE network.

VoiceNotes is a simple voice recorder. Looks simple enough but have not tried it.

Applications have to be written to handle landscape mode.

Thanks to third party Apps.


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

Most of my iPhone gripes have been noted already, however...

1) Inability to disable EDGE
2) Video & Voice Recording, though the latter has been thankfully addressed via third party VoiceNotes
3) Using the iPhone as a storage device, drag-and-drop
4) Speaker phone volume level, which I believe is addressed with 1.1.1


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

milhaus said:


> I love the predictive auto-complete. I find that it's correct approx. 95% of the time, so I don't have to press that little area very much at all.


I'm with you on that one. The auto-complete makes the on-screen keyboard actually functional. I can type away on it with one finger, misspelling almost every word and yet almost every word gets predicted correctly. With it, I can type pretty much as fast with one finger as I can with two thumbs on my Blackberry.

I can't imagine what it must be like typing on the iPhone without it!


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

thirdeyevision said:


> Most of my iPhone gripes have been noted already, however...
> 
> 1) Inability to disable EDGE
> 2) Video & Voice Recording, though the latter has been thankfully addressed via third party VoiceNotes
> ...


1) addressed in firmware 1.1.1
2) I don't miss them myself, but agree they would be useful features. I'm sure they'll show up in a future update. In the meantime, as mentioned, there is the third party app 
3) There are a couple of programs that allows you to do this for Mac. iPhoneDrive is one solution.
4) addressed in firmware 1.1.1

My biggest gripe is that it's not officially available in Canada yet, so I can use my Rogers SIM card legitimately and not be afraid to install new firmware updates.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

We need in a future update: bluetooth sync (for ical, address, bookmarks:, .Mac integration, To-Do App, Copy & Paste, SMS to 1+ contacts, file syncing, landscape keyboards, zune wifi jammer.


----------



## djsherpa (Sep 17, 2007)

1) copy and paste
2) alarms that play playlists


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

My absolute #1 is the lack of copy/cut & paste. This *killed* me doing blog updates the other night.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

you are completely right. apple should have had at least copy, cut & paste functions and also a to-do task app. i wonder why they did not include this? it could have been a major oversight (probably not), a strategic decision (maybe), a that it was a rush job to get it out the door (probably).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

What's the deal with email attachments?? This is truely bothering me.

All attachments have to be downloaded before they are viewed, great. So why the heck do I have to be connected to the internet everytime I want to view that document again?? LAME.


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

*Copy and Paste*

Copy and Paste are the things I miss the most. At work, our WiFi requires authentication, so I have to repeatedly type my ID and password numerous times a day. It would be great if there was copy/paste for this. Or better yet:

Keychain. to remember my ID and password for various websites that require authentication--like this one ehMac!

If anyone has a workaround/thirdparty solution for this, let me know.


----------



## groov2485 (Sep 26, 2007)

The retarded headphone jack.

I accidentally hid the icon for rSBT and now I can't rearrange anything because I can't get the icon back because I need the program I hid to move it back!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

kloan said:


> What's the deal with email attachments?? This is truely bothering me.
> 
> All attachments have to be downloaded before they are viewed, great. So why the heck do I have to be connected to the internet everytime I want to view that document again?? LAME.


Remember the intended design of the phone. To be with an unlimited data plan so in effect, you always have an internet connection and you never worry about how much data you are downloading while not connected to Wifi.

I'm sure that the benefit of the way it works right now is quicker download of mail.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Cut and paste. 

Auto-complete I love, but I wish we had 1.1.1 which includes the double space to put a period in.

Tasks.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

If you guys want to disable EDGE, get the "Services" app. It's on AppTap. You can also disable OpenSSH with it to keep SSH from killing your battery life.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

groov2485 - are you on a PC? If so, use iBrickr to install the "XLauncher" app. That will give you access to all installed apps, and you can toggle visibility as well. Just be sure not to accidentally hide the XLauncher icon


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Oakbridge said:


> Remember the intended design of the phone. To be with an unlimited data plan so in effect, you always have an internet connection and you never worry about how much data you are downloading while not connected to Wifi.
> 
> I'm sure that the benefit of the way it works right now is quicker download of mail.


true..


----------

